# OP QuickStep kit revealed.



## robdamanii (Feb 13, 2006)

And they're replacing Leopard Trek as the baby blue and black bearers of the peloton.

Omega Pharma - Quick-Step | Pro Cycling Team


----------



## climbinthebigring (Mar 13, 2011)

Wow that looks frigin horrible. Not only are his shorts to short and jersey to long it's just plain bad. 

And the design of the shorts is EXACTLY the same as LEAOPARD's


----------



## kbwh (May 28, 2010)

Rather tasteful, as pro team kits go. But I liked the Leopard-Trek kit too.


----------



## Mootsie (Feb 4, 2004)

I guess Leopard was not going to use this design so they took it.


----------



## tconrady (May 1, 2007)

The kit makes the rider in the first pic look like he's got good birthing hips. I thought the color black was supposed to be slimming....


----------



## thechriswebb (Nov 21, 2008)

I think its fine.


----------



## pianopiano (Jun 4, 2005)

*yawn*

I think that it's terribly boring and complacently bland.


----------



## robdamanii (Feb 13, 2006)

I rather like it. It will be much more proportional when stretched out in the riding position, and the artwork is simple and tasteful.

I always liked the Leopard kit, and I like this one as well.


----------



## tconrady (May 1, 2007)

I think it'll be fairly easy to pick out in the peloton.


----------



## cydswipe (Mar 7, 2002)

I'll be interested to see if their helmets match the bluish green on the jersey. They will stand out.


----------



## twiggy (Mar 23, 2004)

I like it!... Looks great... a bit too similar to the Leopard kit, but I liked that kit too so oh well. Much much better than most of the pro team kits


----------



## roadie92 (Jan 21, 2008)

Already missing the dark blue quick-step kit I've come to known the past 6 or so seasons. However with new title sponsor comes new team colors. Thus far I'm not a fan.


----------



## JohnHenry (Aug 9, 2006)

booooooooooring.


----------



## qatarbhoy (Aug 17, 2009)

I like the colour combo, I don't mind seeing it again although it's not very imaginative. Those are some short shorts.


----------



## Dank (Nov 26, 2006)

I wish I was fast enough to wear it


----------



## kbwh (May 28, 2010)

qatarbhoy said:


> Those are some short shorts.


Fashion changes. Cipo rules, though.


----------



## beingcre8tive (Dec 3, 2011)

I like it better than their old kits but it is a copycat of Leopard Trek


----------



## rubbersoul (Mar 1, 2010)

cipo does rule! Look at those quads!


----------



## MarvinK (Feb 12, 2002)

I definitely prefer the old Leopard kit.


----------



## RRRoubaix (Aug 27, 2008)

Ick. Bland and derivative.

Well, I guess the "up" side is that my 2008 QSI team kit will now be "retro" enough to be okay to wear!


----------



## LostViking (Jul 18, 2008)

Not horrible, but not groundbreaking design either.
Liked the simplicity of Leopard's orig better.

Hope Leopard's Trek-Radio Shack-Nissan kit sticks to Radio Shanty's Red and White of there will be too much baby blue out there!


----------



## kbwh (May 28, 2010)

Tommeke shows the tastefulness.


----------



## Cinelli 82220 (Dec 2, 2010)

I want one of these bikes


----------



## frpax (Feb 13, 2010)

Well, I really like it. But then, I like the retro look.


----------



## roadie92 (Jan 21, 2008)

I think it's safe to say Boonen can rock any team kit you put him in...


----------



## Fignon's Barber (Mar 2, 2004)

kbwh said:


> Tommeke shows the tastefulness.



I think this is the best looking team kit so far this year....looks good on the bike.


----------

